

Show HN: Stand App – Make standing up a habit - reddavis
https://getstandapp.com

======
hollerith
The problem with this app is that I probably stood up to get something from
the kitchen or to walk over to a officemate after the last time the app
reminded me to stand up. Since it has no way of knowing (I assume) about these
"unscheduled" standups, it will sometimes remind me to stand up right after
I've sat down.

What is needed is an accelerometer or maybe another type of sensor
(barometer?) mounted on my body (or perhaps a pressure sensor integrated into
my chair) so that the app can learn about all the times I've stood up and sat
down without my tediously needing to tell it about them.

Am I correct in assuming that the app has no way of knowing about my standups
and my sitdowns except by my explicitly telling it about them via at least one
key press or mouse click?

------
hanniabu
Love the UI....any chance there's a Windows version?

~~~
reddavis
Hey! No Windows version unfortunately.

